# Android 5.0 Lollipop thread



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Google have just announced that Lollipop has been released for the following devices

Wi-Fi Nexus 7s
Nexus 5
Nexus 10

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014...updates-are-rolling-out-to-nexus-devices-now/

Will you get it now?

Maybe, most probably not.  On the first day Google send it to around 1% of customers and make sure they check back in with their servers without an errors. Then maybe 10% the next day, 35% the day after etc etc so I am guessing within the next week


----------



## mack (Nov 12, 2014)

Or you can download the factory image and install it yourself..I'll do mine tomorrow at work


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2014)

They've also released it to the Moto X as well, but I'm not sure if that even got released here?

No Nexus 4? Bah. Will have to do the factory images I guess if they're about.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuck. No factory images either? Fuck this shitty little phone


----------



## mack (Nov 12, 2014)

The n4 image will drop soon enough.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Where is the best place to go for the download and some instructions for the N7 2013?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2014)

mack said:


> The n4 image will drop soon enough.


Took them ages to release Kit Kat for N4 as well. I think it was about a week or two after everyone else got it. Booo!


Fingers said:


> Where is the best place to go for the download and some instructions for the N7 2013?


https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#razor - Note: WiFi only. If you have a SIM version you'll have to wait for it like us unloved N4 users.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Took them ages to release Kit Kat for N4 as well. I think it was about a week or two after everyone else got it. Booo!
> 
> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#razor - Note: WiFi only. If you have a SIM version you'll have to wait for it like us unloved N4 users.



Thanks I have the WIFI version but it says I will loose my data so will this be like a fresh boot when you first buy it with nowt on it?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Thanks I have the WIFI version but it says I will loose my data so will this be like a fresh boot when you first buy it with nowt on it?


Yep!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok thanks. May wait because i have not got the time to be faffing around backing shit up and installing apps, even though it is probably overdue for a clean start


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Ok thanks. May wait because i have not got the time to be faffing around backing shit up and installing apps, even though it is probably overdue for a clean start


You _can _change one of the scripts in the image to stop it wiping everything, but it's best to do a clean wipe if you can. I didn't wipe my N4 when I flashed KitKat and I've had a few tiny, yet annoying problems, which I'm sure the full wipe would have fixed.

Here's the KK instructions for editing the script which I'm sure will be [near] identical for L:


> Download the Android 4.4 factory image. Make sure to download the correct image for your device.
> Unzip the downloaded tgz file and place the unzipped files in the (renamed) “platform-tools” folder.
> Skip this step if you already wiped your device by unlocking the bootloader or don’t care to lose the data. If you’re bootloader was already unlocked and you don’t want to wipe your device, then you need to edit the flash-all.bat (win) or flash-all.sh (mac) file with a text editor before executing it. Remove the “-w” part where it says “fastboot -w update image-….zip”. It should then look like that: “fastboot update image-….zip”. Remember, if you want to go from a custom rom to stock 4.4, it’s highly recommended to wipe your device. If you’re already on stock, then wiping is not necessary.
> Let the flash-all.bat (win), or flash-all.sh (mac) file run with admin privileges (right click -> run as administrator).
> You’re done!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You _can _change one of the scripts in the image to stop it wiping everything, but it's best to do a clean wipe if you can. I didn't wipe my N4 when I flashed KitKat and I've had a few tiny, yet annoying problems, which I'm sure the full wipe would have fixed.
> 
> Here's the KK instructions for editing the script which I'm sure will be [near] identical for L:



Ah cheers, if I start it now I will be buggering around until late into the night so may give a it a blast in the morning!


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2014)

Full review here: 
http://www.androidcentral.com/android-50-lollipop-review


----------



## dweller (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking forward to getting this on my moto g. 
However so many of the core google apps including the keyboard have been converted to
 the new material design it feels like I've already got a new phone.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2014)

Fez909
Thanks for that mate.  Just did a clean flash and after a bit of fannying about I now have Lollipop and it is very nice indeed.

Used this video if anyone else wants to try it



What it fails to mention is the Nexus 7 gets stuck on the animation start up screen (well mine did)

Simply hold down your power key until it goes off, go to the bit in the video that tells you how to unlock it, reverse the instructions so it is locked again, reboot and jobs a good 'un. It will start upgrading your apps and fire up into life


----------



## hippogriff (Nov 14, 2014)

Got an OTA upgrade for my Nexus 5 last night


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

The replacement of Dalvik's JIT compiling with compile-on-install is going to make a huge difference to performance and battery life


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

hippogriff said:


> Got an OTA upgrade for my Nexus 5 last night


*envy


----------



## MBV (Nov 14, 2014)

hippogriff said:


> Got an OTA upgrade for my Nexus 5 last night


What network are you on hippogriff?


----------



## hippogriff (Nov 14, 2014)

dfm said:


> What network are you on hippogriff?


 Three


----------



## MBV (Nov 14, 2014)

Odd. I am too.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 14, 2014)

Factory image for Nexus 4 is now availiable from dev page


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 14, 2014)

My N5 on 3 is still waiting


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 16, 2014)

My 2012 Nexus 7 has slowed down so much with this update. I may roll back.


----------



## MBV (Nov 17, 2014)

My 3 Nexus 5 has prompted me to download the update.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 17, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## Mapped (Nov 17, 2014)

Just got the alert for my N5 on three. Going to upgrade in a bit, liking it on my N9


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2014)

Still nothing 

(N5 on 3)


----------



## MBV (Nov 18, 2014)

There's no silent mode shortcut which is odd.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2014)

Mrs Mapped got her update on giffgaff last night too.

I see they've got rid of the mail app and everything goes through gmail now, I had to remove a couple of defunct email addresses to stop getting alerts about them every 5 mins.


----------



## Chz (Nov 19, 2014)

Google naturally waited until I was in my seat in Royal Albert Hall and turning the bloody thing off to tell me it was ready to update. Did it this morning and I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm mostly happy with it on my SIM free n5.
I've gone back to using Google hangouts for SMS as I like the integration now.
Don't like unlocking. It's now power button>swipe up>enter code or pattern. Didn't used to have the swipe up bit.


----------



## MBV (Nov 19, 2014)

The stay unlocked if in a safe location e.g home is a useful feature


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

dfm said:


> The stay unlocked if in a safe location e.g home is a useful feature



I installed the apk on my Nexus 7 and it has not appeared. Should it be in settings> security> smart lock?

I only have trusted devices and trusted face


----------



## MBV (Nov 20, 2014)

I had to reboot for the option to appear


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

dfm said:


> I had to reboot for the option to appear



Done that and no banana.  Maybe it does not work on the Nexus 7


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2014)

*looking very enviously at eme's Lollipop toting Nexus 5. I'm going to have wait a (relative)  eternity for my Samsung S4 to get updated


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

editor said:


> *looking very enviously at eme's Lollipop toting Nexus 5. I'm going to have wait a (relative)  eternity for my Samsung S4 to get updated



You could flash it yourself.  Thinking of doing mine

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/galaxy-s5-...ial-cyanogenmod-12-builds-how-install-1475395


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh just spotted the camera does not work


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 21, 2014)

No mute button and two steps to unlock?  Come on Google FFS, this is not an improvement.


----------



## MBV (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not overly impressed with losing the short cuts you previously got when holding down power (N5)


----------



## salem (Nov 21, 2014)

I updated my nexus 4 using the guide here - http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/2mgh8o/nexus_4_lollipop_ota_link_and_update_guide/

I didn't lose any data. My apps were all there I didn't even have to log in again in most cases. I think this is because it uses the OTA update file. Took an hour or so (mostly just doing it's own thing like optimising apps) and was much easier then the previous attempt I had which I think used a factory image. The only hicup was when I used a crap usb cable that wasn't sustaining data transfer.

The new interface is nice and it feels much snappier. Battery seems better but I can't really say for sure as I've not been away from a charger long enough to really test it.

Not noticed any issues with apps being incompatible either which is good.

Very positive A++ would update again


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2014)

I updated this the other day and things seem to run much slower. Anybody else?  This is on a nexus 7 and I may be imagining stuff.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 21, 2014)

tommers said:


> I updated this the other day and things seem to run much slower. Anybody else?  This is on a nexus 7 and I may be imagining stuff.



I've heard lots of reports about this. We've got a nexus 7 2012 and I haven't bothered updating that. I heard the 2013 was OK though


----------



## mack (Nov 21, 2014)

tommers said:


> I updated this the other day and things seem to run much slower. Anybody else?  This is on a nexus 7 and I may be imagining stuff.



There are quite a few stories going round that they have indeed bolloxed up the update for the 2012 N7 - two choices - either back up and reset to factory default and don't install any updates - or tough it out and wait for a 5.1 to drop.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 21, 2014)

I've already had 2 updates for my N9 that shipped with lolipop installed. They must be ironing out bugs I haven't noticed.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 21, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> My 2012 Nexus 7 has slowed down so much with this update. I may roll back.


Yeah, my 2012 N7 is now almost unusable after the update. ~30 seconds to open most apps. About the same to load any web page. Bah.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2014)

hiccup said:


> Yeah, my 2012 N7 is now almost unusable after the update. ~30 seconds to open most apps. About the same to load any web page. Bah.


It's not that bad for me but there's definitely a delay and it made my boy cry cos jet pack joyride was in slow motion.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 21, 2014)

tommers said:


> I updated this the other day and things seem to run much slower. Anybody else?  This is on a nexus 7 and I may be imagining stuff.


Updated this on my nexus 10 this morning,running a bit slower as well


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 21, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> No mute button and two steps to unlock?  Come on Google FFS, this is not an improvement.



OK, some googling reveals how to mute the phone and how to use smart unlock - I take it back.  It's running nice and fast on my N5.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

Downloading right now..


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

Installing.. Slowly


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

OOOOOOOOHHHH!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

Immediately seems slower


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't like the light grey keyboard or the green-blue icons in menus or the daft "reverse / record / stop" buttons that replace back / home / apps either


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Don't like the light grey keyboard or the green-blue icons in menus or the daft "reverse / record / stop" buttons that replace back / home / apps either


You can change the colour of the keyboard.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

editor said:


> You can change the colour of the keyboard.


Where? The menu icons are a crap colour too 

I always hate the updates at first but rapidly get used to them and end up hating the next load of changes


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2014)

Update: Meh, tbh. It's OK I suppose


----------



## contadino (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, massively slower for me too, plus the keyboard changes and the double screen lock thing makes this a total pita.

How do you roll back? Any reliable tutorials around?


----------



## ringo (Nov 22, 2014)

2012 nexus 7 virtually bricked. Slow & apps crash after a minute. can't see an option to roll back [emoji19]


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 22, 2014)

ringo said:


> 2012 nexus 7 virtually bricked. Slow & apps crash after a minute. can't see an option to roll back [emoji19]



You have to manually install older android versions


----------



## contadino (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah. I get that. How?


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 24, 2014)

Follow the youtube vid linked to on the first page of this thread.


----------



## dweller (Nov 24, 2014)

Unofficial cyanogen mod 12 lollipop is now available for my phone Moto G 4G on xda developers website
So just got to be brave and flash, I'm gonna give it a day or two to get everything ready


----------



## Tankus (Nov 24, 2014)

Still not yet !


----------



## emanymton (Nov 24, 2014)

tommers said:


> I updated this the other day and things seem to run much slower. Anybody else?  This is on a nexus 7 and I may be imagining stuff.


I am having lots of problems to, running slower and keeps freezing.


----------



## pesh (Nov 24, 2014)

lots of people having problems with Lollipop on the N7
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30116319


----------



## Mapped (Nov 24, 2014)

I see 'people' is now 'contacts' that confuddled me for a minute just now, thinking they'd got rid of it.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2014)

dfm said:


> I had to reboot for the option to appear



Three days later it magically appeared.  Very useful though


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 26, 2014)

DL'd to my tablet; fucking hate it. Installation took over an hour in total, during which I did a hard reboot twice. First it went to black/dead (for five minutes+), second time it _seemingly_ got stuck on the dots. Fucking pisspoor HCI - If it's in the process of installing a new O/S then it should say something along the lines of "INSTALLING NEW O/S, DO NOT FUCKING RESTART - THIS IS NORMAL!" not just leave you looking at pretty pixels dancing about the fucking screen wondering whether you've just pissed away £200-300 just by clicking an 'install updates' button.

After install I've come to hate the new lock screen, hate the new 'switch' screen, and hate the new gmail that apparently came with it. A google search told me how to change the keyboard (which I've never had a problem with) back into a keyboard, rather than just a block of letters designed to use exclusively with Swiftkey. Thankfully, they've done away with the two seperate drop-down menus for notifications and settings, so now we (tablet users) can all enjoy the mobile phone experience and have one central menu and have to click through multiple screens to get to what we want.

I'm negative on lollypop 5.0 btw


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Don't like the light grey keyboard or the green-blue icons in menus or the daft "reverse / record / stop" buttons that replace back / home / apps either



The contacts panel is a bit erm... well I prefer the older more subtle colours than dazzling pinks


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> DL'd to my tablet; fucking hate it. Installation took over an hour in total, during which I did a hard reboot twice. First it went to black/dead (for five minutes+), second time it _seemingly_ got stuck on the dots. Fucking pisspoor HCI - If it's in the process of installing a new O/S then it should say something along the lines of "INSTALLING NEW O/S, DO NOT FUCKING RESTART - THIS IS NORMAL!" not just leave you looking at pretty pixels dancing about the fucking screen wondering whether you've just pissed away £200-300 just by clicking an 'install updates' button.
> 
> After install I've come to hate the new lock screen, hate the new 'switch' screen, and hate the new gmail that apparently came with it. A google search told me how to change the keyboard (which I've never had a problem with) back into a keyboard, rather than just a block of letters designed to use exclusively with Swiftkey. Thankfully, they've done away with the two seperate drop-down menus for notifications and settings, so now we (tablet users) can all enjoy the mobile phone experience and have one central menu and have to click through multiple screens to get to what we want.
> 
> I'm negative on lollypop 5.0 btw


All switchable back though, or remedied by installing other apps.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a bit buggy on my N9 where I have had installed apps, not loading and saying they're not installed when they clearly are and I've used them on there previously. I haven't noticed any probs on my N5



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The contacts panel is a bit erm... well I prefer the older more subtle colours than dazzling pinks



And this, who thought those colours were a good idea? looks like they consulted on the design with a bunch of toddlers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

Mapped said:


> It's a bit buggy on my N9 where I have had installed apps, not loading and saying they're not installed when they clearly are and I've used them on there previously. I haven't noticed any probs on my N5
> 
> 
> 
> And this, who thought those colours were a good idea? looks like they consulted on the design with a bunch of toddlers.



Calendar's not bad though.  Entries are a lot more noticeable.  The picture for each month is a bit shit and unnecessary, but I suppose it splits the months nice and easily


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Calendar's not bad though.  Entries are a lot more noticeable.  The picture for each month is a bit shit and unnecessary, but I suppose it splits the months nice and easily



I don't use the calendar, I just use my work outlook one. The owa android beta app needs work, but the calendar function works OK.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

Mapped said:


> I don't use the calendar, I just use my work outlook one. The owa android beta app needs work, but the calendar function works OK.



Nor do I really.  I use Jorte, but I sometimes synch to the google one, but half the time I forget, and when I do, I end up with double entries


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine started downloading last night then seemed to stop for over an hour. So I rebooted it and couldn't see the download anymore so thought it had aborted.

Apparently not, because this morning I get a sudden warning about data usage then a message saying it's ready to restart then install. Which it's now doing *bites fingernails*

Nexus 4

It's now "upgrading" and "optimising 58 out of 137 apps"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> Mine started downloading last night then seemed to stop for over an hour. So I rebooted it and couldn't see the download anymore so thought it had aborted.
> 
> Apparently not, because this morning I get a sudden warning about data usage then a message saying it's ready to restart then install. Which it's now doing *bites fingernails*
> 
> ...



Mine did that yesterday.  Don't worry, it takes quite a while


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Mine did that yesterday.  Don't worry, it takes quite a while


Cheers Minnie 

Tis a bit worrying


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> Cheers Minnie
> 
> Tis a bit worrying



Well it wouldn't install initially on mine as it said there wasn't enough space.  I had 1.5GB and it only needed 500mb apparently.  Used Clean Master and tried again and it seemed to sort it.  Not sure how much difference that made or whether it was just being glitchy.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it wouldn't install initially on mine as it said there wasn't enough space.  I had 1.5GB and it only needed 500mb apparently.  Used Clean Master and tried again and it seemed to sort it.  Not sure how much difference that made or whether it was just being glitchy.


It's finished on mine now and seems OK. Thought I'd lost people/contacts but the shortcut just went missing and it was easy enough to find. 

Doesn't seem _that_ much different. So far


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> It's finished on mine now and seems OK. Thought I'd lost people/contacts but the shortcut just went missing and it was easy enough to find.
> 
> Doesn't seem _that_ much different. So far



The telephone book colours?  The calendar?

I don't really use it for too much else to notice.

Oh, the notifications, and the recently viewed (or rather open) apps.  Instead of swiping, they now have little crosses in the corner to close them.  Maybe you can swipe them as well, I dunno.  Don't really take much notice of these things.  

Don't like the new having to swipe up to unlock screen and then keying pin in.  That seems a bit backwards 

Oh and I've just discovered the battery saver but it makes the top and bottom panel thingies ORANGE


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The telephone book colours?  The calendar?
> 
> I don't really use it for too much else to notice.
> 
> ...


I had an app for battery saver so I'd better have a look I s'pose. 

Flashlight is fantastic, that's my favourite thing so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> I had an app for battery saver so I'd better have a look I s'pose.
> 
> Flashlight is fantastic, that's my favourite thing so far.



I have an app for battery saver (Battery Doctor) as well.  Not sure how it compares with this one though.  I also have a Notification Toggle thingy on my homescreen that you can customise and have a torch icon, so not sure which is best.  I just can't be arsed with all these apps to be honest


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> Flashlight is fantastic, that's my favourite thing so far.



What's different about it then?

Where is it anyway, I can't find it except on my Notification Toggle toolbar 

and now there's no swipe down for settings.  Where's the shortcut for that?  I can see it in the apps, but do we now have to go into it via apps or a shortcut on your homescreen or what?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2014)

I let inbox take over from the gmail app and I'm missing important notifications.

Also logging into virgin WiFi on London underground isn't as smooth as it was, but that could be something else.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't like the navigation bar either with its triangle, circle and square


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's different about it then?
> 
> Where is it anyway, I can't find it except on my Notification Toggle toolbar
> 
> and now there's no swipe down for settings.  Where's the shortcut for that?  I can see it in the apps, but do we now have to go into it via apps or a shortcut on your homescreen or what?


Settings is up in the top right hand side, just swipe down then press your photo or whatever little logo at the top right. Or you can go into it from apps/shortcut on home screen.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have an app for battery saver (Battery Doctor) as well.  Not sure how it compares with this one though.  I also have a Notification Toggle thingy on my homescreen that you can customise and have a torch icon, so not sure which is best.  I just can't be arsed with all these apps to be honest


I have battery solo widget which shows on my home screen. I've just double checked and it's showing the same as the new battery feature (but solo is still better cos it's nice n big and obvious on my home screen).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

ah yes, just realised the cogged wheel icon there.  Cheers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> I have battery solo widget which shows on my home screen. I've just double checked and it's showing the same as the new battery feature (but solo is still better cos it's nice n big and obvious on my home screen).



Yeah, mine seems to correspond, but like yours, Battery Doctor is more noticeable (ie. bright green)

Now, although I have torch on another thingy, where's yours?


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, mine seems to correspond, but like yours, Battery Doctor is more noticeable (ie. bright green)
> 
> Now, although I have torch on another thingy, where's yours?


If you swipe down and press the icon furthest to right hand side it brings up a new screen with wifi connection, Bluetooth, mobile provider, aeroplane mode, auto-rotate, flashlight (yay), location and cast screen (which I think is the one for adding a nearby device)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> If you swipe down and press the icon furthest to right hand side it brings up a new screen with wifi connection, Bluetooth, mobile provider, aeroplane mode, auto-rotate, flashlight (yay), location and cast screen (which I think is the one for adding a nearby device)



Didn't it have a torch button before then?

Won't be needing that as already have a torch icon on a toolbar


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't it have a torch button before then?
> 
> Won't be needing that as already have a torch icon on a toolbar


If it did, I hadn't found it. I'll remember where this one is, so I'm pleased with that. I don't really have many apps, and the ones I do have I don't use much


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> If it did, I hadn't found it. I'll remember where this one is, so I'm pleased with that. I don't really have many apps, and the ones I do have I don't use much



But can you put it on the home screen so it's easier to find rather than having to swipe down to get it?


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But can you put it on the home screen so it's easier to find rather than having to swipe down to get it?


My homescreen's full so I would have to swipe to get to it anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> My homescreen's full so I would have to swipe to get to it anyway.



I've got to the point where I'm not sure what's part of the phone and what's a separate app 

This is what I have.  The Battery Doctor's a much nicer colour than this new one, so I won't bother with the new one


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine looks really different to that! I don't really know how to change what go where on mine beyond that thing of moving shortcuts around by using the iPad-type feature at the bottom


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> Mine looks really different to that! I don't really know how to change what go where on mine beyond that thing of moving shortcuts around by using the iPad-type feature at the bottom



Nor do I.  Most of it's totally beyond me, as is that IPad-type feature at the bottom.  I have no idea what you're talking about 

That above isn't my home screen, that's on the lock screen thingy.  Have you got your apps sorted into folders to give you more space or do you have millions of apps?


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nor do I.  Most of it's totally beyond me, as is that IPad-type feature at the bottom.  I have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> That above isn't my home screen, that's on the lock screen thingy.  Have you got your apps sorted into folders to give you more space or do you have millions of apps?


Yes, I've put some in folders. According to the install I have 137 apps but that sounds way more than I thought I had 

You can move the app shortcuts from screen to screen by using the bottom holding menu, I don't know what it's called.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

cesare said:


> Yes, I've put some in folders. According to the install I have 137 apps but that sounds way more than I thought I had
> 
> You can move the app shortcuts from screen to screen by using the bottom holding menu, I don't know what it's called.



Think I had 150+, definitely more than I realised.  Probably use about 10% of them 

I've no idea what the bottom holding menu is.  You can just drag an app from anywhere on the screen to another screen


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2014)

I hadn't come across a few of the features in this article.

http://www.lifehacker.co.uk/2014/11/21/16-things-can-android-lollipop-couldnt-kitkat

The tap and go looks great for us as we have a house full of android mobile gadgets.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 26, 2014)

Just tried the calendar app, it's complete fucking arse. Utter load of cack.

I hate the general colours and layout of the update.

It's pretty shit over all tbh. Meh


----------



## Chz (Nov 26, 2014)

I love it overall, but yes the calendar app sucks arse. It's very pretty. And quite useless. Matter of fact, I think the calendar is the only thing that's really bothered me. Not a fan of the minimalist home buttons, but that I can live with.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Just tried the calendar app, it's complete fucking arse. Utter load of cack.
> 
> I hate the general colours and layout of the update.
> 
> It's pretty shit over all tbh. Meh



I had a better look at it and decided it's still shit, other than the schedule bit which gives you an immediate view, so I'll stick with my other one.

On a different note, is there a hidden caller reject button I don't know about?  I've had two PPI calls today.  One had a number, the other didn't.  I listed the number one under PPI SCUM, so I can ignore it in future.  I know there's other Caller Reject apps, but I can't be arsed, so wondered if there was one hidden that I don't know about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Switched it on this morning and the whole screen started flashing.  Had to shut it down.  That's never happened before


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Update is pissing me off.  A while ago someone phoned me and I had to pick Option 1.  Couldn't figure out how to get back to the number dial pad and ended up missing the call 

Last night before I went to bed, I decided I didn't want it on silent overnight so tried to turn the volume button up, but wasn't able to.  Think it wanted me to take it off the *priority *setting, but I'm not sure.  Will have to try again tonight, or just take the priority mode off completely.  It's not like anyone rings me in the middle of the night anyway, but don't want to be woken up early by PPI/Accident Insurance scum either


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2014)

I've got used to it pretty quickly and I'm liking it. But I don't use calendar and I just let calls go to voicemail if I don't want to answer them, so maybe it's just a case of what works for the individual.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

cesare said:


> I've got used to it pretty quickly and I'm liking it. But I don't use calendar and I just let calls go to voicemail if I don't want to answer them, so maybe it's just a case of what works for the individual.



Well the one I wanted to answer, I answered fine, but I just couldn't get to the phone keypad to hit option 1.  I'm sure I'll figure it out in time


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well the one I wanted to answer, I answered fine, but I just couldn't get to the phone keypad to hit option 1.  I'm sure I'll figure it out in time


Mine swipes to answer, I don't get any options. Is yours a Nexus 4?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 27, 2014)

Mid call, if you look at the screen there's a little line of icons in the top blue bit, one of which (middle iirc) is the keypad. Hit that then the keypad pops up and you can choose option #

I had the same issue


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

cesare said:


> Mine swipes to answer, I don't get any options. Is yours a Nexus 4?



Yes, the answering is not the problem, it was getting to the telephone keypad in the middle of the call I was having trouble with.  Before I used to just press the middle button to get back to the main screen and hit the telephone icon and the keyboard would come up, but just had trouble this time.  Won't be able to tell what I was doing wrong (or not seeing) until it happens again.  Maybe it's because the phone was locked so it was bringing up all the recently viewed apps.  I don't know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Mid call, if you look at the screen there's a little line of icons in the top blue bit, one of which (middle iirc) is the keypad. Hit that then the keypad pops up and you can choose option #
> 
> I had the same issue



My keypad icon's at the bottom of the screen  (at the moment).  Not sure where it is when I've got a phone call coming in.  Will ring it and see


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

ah right, I see it now.  Fuck sake, it's a bit small and not very noticeable innit!  That's shit 

I don't even know why they feel the need to disappear the keypad mid call anyway.  Why can't it just be left there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

cesare said:


> Mine swipes to answer, I don't get any options. Is yours a Nexus 4?



Mine's not swipe (I assume if it's unlocked).  There's a little white box to click on to "accept"


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

I will Google shortly but how do I get alarm to sound whilst on silent. Compromising at the moment by using vibrate.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, I see it now.  Fuck sake, it's a bit small and not very noticeable innit!  That's shit
> 
> I don't even know why they feel the need to disappear the keypad mid call anyway.  Why can't it just be left there?


Exactly  change for change's sake, down with that sort of thing etc 

There are numerous little irritants tbf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Exactly  change for change's sake, down with that sort of thing etc
> 
> There are numerous little irritants tbf



There are.  Whilst I like the recently opened apps with the little x in the corner making them like windows, they look messy, and I think it was this mess of open apps that prevented me seeing what I was doing

Don't like the new white keyboard either, with even smaller characters (or am I imagining that?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> I will Google shortly but how do I get alarm to sound whilst on silent. Compromising at the moment by using vibrate.



Alarms normally override the silent mode don't they?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> I will Google shortly but how do I get alarm to sound whilst on silent. Compromising at the moment by using vibrate.



Does this not happen automatically? My N5 is permanently on silent and my alarm wakes me up every day. I don't think i changed any settings.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There are.  Whilst I like the recently opened apps with the little x in the corner making them like windows, they look messy, and I think it was this mess of open apps that prevented me seeing what I was doing
> 
> Don't like the new white keyboard either, with even smaller characters (or am I imagining that?)


Yes, all this ^^


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Does this not happen automatically? My N5 is permanently on silent and my alarm wakes me up every day. I don't think i changed any settings.


Not on Lollipop. Silent mode has gone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> Not on Lollipop. Silent mode has gone.



Anything to do with that Priority setting which lets certain calls through?  Maybe it lets alarms through as well


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> Not on Lollipop. Silent mode has gone.



On 2nd thoughts I've always put my phone on silent by turning down the ringer volume and the alarm still works. I don't think I ever silenced it using silent mode.


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped, that's how I did it before the update.

Priority mode is a clunky work around it seems.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped said:


> On 2nd thoughts I've always put my phone on silent by turning down the ringer volume and the alarm still works. I don't think I ever silenced it using silent mode.



That's what I do at night.  Wouldn't even know where to find the silent mode


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> Mapped, that's how I did it before the update.
> 
> Priority mode is a clunky work around it seems.



The old way still works for me after the update  and I've been woken up by the alarm every day since.


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped said:


> The old way still works for me after the update  and I've been woken up by the alarm every day since.


 
What device? I'm on a Nexus 5


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> What device? I'm on a Nexus 5



Same. I have my volume on 'None' permanently and the alarm still goes off in the morning.


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

It tells me I'll get no alarm which I've tested and is true.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lt605d13ph745a/Screenshot_2014-11-27-19-38-40.png?dl=0


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Another thing that I've had happen, and I think this happened before the update.  I think the last time it happened was when I was listening to a voicemail.  I wanted to hang-up as I didn't need to hear the whole message, but the screen was blank (black) and I couldn't get it to come back.  Had to switch the phone on and off again.  This has happened a few times.  Anyone know what's causing it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> It tells me I'll get no alarm which I've tested and is true.



Maybe some setting in _Sound & Notification _then _Interruptions_.  It mentions Alarms are Always Priority Interruptions

I know that's a different scenario, but maybe something needs to be tweaked on Sound & Notification settings?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped said:


> On 2nd thoughts I've always put my phone on silent by turning down the ringer volume and the alarm still works. I don't think I ever silenced it using silent mode.



The volume rocker if turned to minimum goes to NONE and says "No interruptions, not even alarms", whereas if you have it on "Priority interruptions", it looks like you can turn off calls, messages, events and reminders but alarms will still sound.  I think!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

I've just tried ringing myself from the landline whilst in Priority mode.  No volume coming out of phone.  Alarm is set to go off in a minute.  Will report back if it works

eta:  Alarm works fine


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2014)

I predict that once you get used to it, going back to the previous OS will seem like a massive step back. 

As for me, I HAVEN'T FUCKING GOT LOLLIPOP YET.

Oh, you may find this useful: https://gigaom.com/2014/11/17/silent-vibrate-do-not-disturb-android-priority-notifications/


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 27, 2014)

Careful now


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2014)

Ignore me, I've found out why mine keeps waking me up on the NONE setting. I go to sleep every night with earphones in 

Priority mode is useful info to know about for when I don't have any earphones in.


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Ignore me, I've found out why mine keeps waking me up on the NONE setting. I go to sleep every night with earphones in
> 
> Priority mode is useful info to know about for when I don't have any earphones in.



You sleep all night with earphones in?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

So, back to my screen going black in the middle of a call and not being able to get screen back on... anyone?


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

Pressing power once doesn't wake it up?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You sleep all night with earphones in?



Yeah. They're ear buds and they block out external noise. My wife is heavily pregnant and in and out of bed all night, so my earphones stop me from waking up as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> Pressing power once doesn't wake it up?



No.  Unfortunately I've not taken note of when it happens, but the last time was with a voicemail.  Had to switch it off a few times to get it back.  I shouldn't have to press power to wake it up in the first place though should I?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Yeah. They're ear buds and they block out external noise. My wife is heavily pregnant and in and out of bed all night, so my earphones stop me from waking up as well.



You should be suffering with your wife instead of having a good sleep


----------



## MBV (Nov 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No.  Unfortunately I've not taken note of when it happens, but the last time was with a voicemail.  Had to switch it off a few times to get it back.  I shouldn't have to press power to wake it up in the first place though should I?



I think my screen goes black on my N5 whilst on a call as a power saving feature but when I remove it from ear it lights back up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> I think my screen goes black on my N5 whilst on a call as a power saving feature but when I remove it from ear it lights back up.



Doesn't seem to do that for me.  It's almost like it's crashing.  I was just looking at it a minute ago and had pressed menu button to get to phone book, but screen was blank except for the top and bottom bars.  Pressing any of those bottom buttons brought nothing up.  Can't figure out whether it's something to do with the lock screen but I'm sure this has also happened pre-Lollipop


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

dfm said:


> I think my screen goes black on my N5 whilst on a call as a power saving feature but when I remove it from ear it lights back up.



Have just found this

http://forums.androidcentral.com/go...n-goes-blank-locks-making-call-nexus-4-a.html

Well I've had ascreen protector on phone ever since I got it and this problem has only started recently

Seems like it's not just me having problems

http://www.googlenexusforum.com/for...goes-blank-unresponsive-when-i-make-call.html


----------



## salem (Nov 27, 2014)

On the off chance you had the same problem I did a while back. Have you got a screen protector? I picked some up from ebay and they messed with the proximity sensor which turns off the screen when your head is near.

Every time I made a call the screen would go off and wouldn't come back on again with any reliability.

There are more expensive ones that had a bit cut out for the proximity sensor - I just chopped them off myself before giving up on them altogether though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

salem said:


> On the off chance you had the same problem I did a while back. Have you got a screen protector? I picked some up from ebay and they messed with the proximity sensor which turns off the screen when your head is near.
> 
> Every time I made a call the screen would go off and wouldn't come back on again with any reliability.
> 
> There are more expensive ones that had a bit cut out for the proximity sensor - I just chopped them off myself before giving up on them altogether though.



Yes, I mistakenly wrote cover instead of screen protector.  The screen protector I have has a cut-off for the sensor and it doesn't look like it's slipped at all.

I've just installed the Proximity Sensor App and it says "Available".  

I'm not sure what's happening now.  I've gone to come out of the Proximity Sensor and have pressed main menu button again, but just black screen.  I can swipe up and get Google and can swipe down for Settings, but can't get to Home Screen without using Power button


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2014)

Still not got it! FFS google you utter bastards.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So, back to my screen going black in the middle of a call and not being able to get screen back on... anyone?


Have you got a screen protector on it? If so, try it without. I had the same problem on my old Nexus 4


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Still not got it! FFS google you utter bastards.



It's not all that.  It's really shit, really cumbersome, you really don't want it, honestly, it's crap































but you'll probably love it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Have you got a screen protector on it? If so, try it without. I had the same problem on my old Nexus 4



Yes, and I've covered proximity sensor with finger and it went off, and I removed finger and it switched back on, so it is working.  Have given the area a polish though in case there's grime/fingerprints 

Found a possible fix, don't know whether it'll work though. 

Proximity Autolock mentioned on this page

http://forums.androidcentral.com/sa...n-goes-blank-during-call-progress-help-2.html

and switching it off as mentioned in Post 77 here is another possible solution

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=40188


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 28, 2014)

I've had Lollipop on my N5 for a week and while I do like the new design, something about it is draining the battery.  With Kitkat I could go from 8am to 10pm most days without charging up the battery, but the same useage with Lollipop means I have to start charging it at around 3pm instead.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 28, 2014)

Any suggestions for a decent battery saving app?


----------



## cesare (Nov 29, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Any suggestions for a decent battery saving app?


Juice Defender is pretty good


----------



## Tankus (Nov 29, 2014)

Still not !


----------



## MBV (Nov 30, 2014)

Off topic but what do people use to play music on their Lollipop phones? I've stuck with Winamp but may move over to Google Play Music - I had wrongly assumed it was for streaming only rather than playing local files.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 30, 2014)

So since this basically screws up my nexus 7, how do I go back to an older version?


----------



## contadino (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, mine was pretty much unusable and I was thinking of trying to go back to a previous version but I did a factory reset and now it's just about OK. I lost my 2048 high scores but other than that it wasn't too painful.

Interestingly it's fixed a few battery issues too (slow charging, fast drain, etc..)

Lollipop is still a pile of pants though, even when you get used to it. I now have a tablet trying to be a phone.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 30, 2014)

The official update made my N10 unbootable. Google offered to send a replacement but as that would be a refurb, I flashed kitkat back onto it myself.
emanymton , you probably want to do the same. I think there's a video on the thread with instructions.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 30, 2014)

Mr Smin said:


> The official update made my N10 unbootable. Google offered to send a replacement but as that would be a refurb, I flashed kitkat back onto it myself.
> emanymton , you probably want to do the same. I think there's a video on the thread with instructions.


I can only see videos for putting the new version on not off, although I guess the process is the same, but wouldn't I lose everything I have saved?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2014)

dfm said:


> Off topic but what do people use to play music on their Lollipop phones? I've stuck with Winamp but may move over to Google Play Music - I had wrongly assumed it was for streaming only rather than playing local files.


I use Spotify and N7 music player, which is ace.


----------



## contadino (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.lifehacker.co.uk/2014/11...ps-worst-bugsfix-android-lollipops-worst-bugs

'Factory reset, factory reset, factory reset... '


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 30, 2014)

Why did Google release lollipop with so many bugs? You people who are still waiting for the update are the lucky ones. I'm really pissed off that my phone that was working fine is now buggy,  randomly slow and draining the battery like a running tap.


----------



## dweller (Dec 1, 2014)

gah sounds like google have fluffed this update from the replies here, 
 the thing was advertised as increasing battery life (I think) 
 anyway, I'm happy sat here still using kitkat 
 bummer for you with messed up machines, hopefully they'll get it sorted


----------



## grit (Dec 1, 2014)

Really surprised at this thread. I have a nexus 4,5 and 7 running Lollipop without any issues. Similarly I've ported two applications to use the new APIs and everything has been very smooth.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 1, 2014)

The battery thing on the N5 is a real issue here. My wife's a light user and is moaning about it. I'm plugging my phone in at any opportunity.



dfm said:


> Off topic but what do people use to play music on their Lollipop phones? I've stuck with Winamp but may move over to Google Play Music - I had wrongly assumed it was for streaming only rather than playing local files.



I use Google Play Music because you can put lots of tunes in the cloud as well as phones, so it plays nicely with our other android devices and putting tunes on the TV through chromecast


----------



## grit (Dec 1, 2014)

Mapped said:


> The battery thing on the N5 is a real issue here. My wife's a light user and is moaning about it. I'm plugging my phone in at any opportunity.



Does she use WhatsApp? there are known drain issues with it.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 1, 2014)

grit said:


> Does she use WhatsApp? there are known drain issues with it.



She uses that app loads actually, hopefully they'll fix it. It was fine for her on KitKat though.


----------



## grit (Dec 1, 2014)

Mapped said:


> She uses that app loads actually, hopefully they'll fix it. It was fine for her on KitKat though.


Uninstall it for a day to confirm, its something to do with how it interacts with WiFi IIRC

What I've heard is that its only on Lollipop that it has this issue due to changes in the Wifi API.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 1, 2014)

grit said:


> Uninstall it for a day to confirm, its something to do with how it interacts with WiFi IIRC
> 
> What I've heard is that its only on Lollipop that it has this issue due to changes in the Wifi API.



This sounds like it could be the problem. She's sat at home all day at the moment, as she's 9 months pregnant, so her phone is hooked up to the wifi all the time. I don't think she'll let me uninstall one of her connections to the outside world for a day


----------



## grit (Dec 1, 2014)

Mapped said:


> This sounds like it could be the problem. She's sat at home all day at the moment, as she's 9 months pregnant, so her phone is hooked up to the wifi all the time. I don't think she'll let me uninstall one of her connections to the outside world for a day



You would have to be a very brave man


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 2, 2014)

emanymton said:


> I can only see videos for putting the new version on not off, although I guess the process is the same, but wouldn't I lose everything I have saved?


Yes, process for installing any version is mostly same. And you would lose pictures etc if they are only saved on the device. Do you have backups?

My N5 might have to go back to kitkat as well. Nothing catastrophic but slowness and instability are an issue.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 3, 2014)

I notice 5.0.1 factory image already available for nexus 10. Might try that this weekend.


----------



## thriller (Dec 3, 2014)

c'mon samsung. get us lollipop on the nexus 3.


----------



## renegadechicken (Dec 3, 2014)

I still haven't received lollipop 5 on my nexus 7 let alone a 5.0.1


----------



## Mapped (Dec 4, 2014)

It's buggy on my N9 now. I'm not happy with it. Random reboots constantly occurring and ram issues are happening.

BTW has anyone ever successfully received an  MMS message on an N5 using hangouts, because I have a load waiting, but they refuse to download, even connected to 4g.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 4, 2014)

No lollies on my 2013 nex 7 yet either ....


----------



## emanymton (Dec 4, 2014)

Mr Smin said:


> Yes, process for installing any version is mostly same. And you would lose pictures etc if they are only saved on the device. Do you have backups?
> 
> My N5 might have to go back to kitkat as well. Nothing catastrophic but slowness and instability are an issue.


It's more stuff in apps I was thinking of, there are some books and stuff but I could back then up. Thinking about I don't think there is anything I am too bothered about really. I think it needs doing, but now I am worrying it won't work and will screw it up altogether.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 4, 2014)

They've really fucked up this update.  I think my next phone is going to be an iphone...


----------



## Tankus (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe rollout has been run down because of growing issues ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2014)

I've still not found an explanation why I have a black screen (other than top and bottom menu bars)


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> They've really fucked up this update.  I think my next phone is going to be an iphone...


Better get saving!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 4, 2014)

Its even a bit unstable on my N9, which would have been developed around this OS. I've been getting mad, dial up/stutter type noises sometimes when playing media and some unexpected shutdowns.


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2014)

Still waiting on this for my Moto X, but maybe it'd be better to wait for 5.0.1 or longer...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 4, 2014)

This thread sums up one of the main reasons I switched to iOS. The Android update cycle is a mess.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2014)

All I know is that this stupid thing makes my 5 year old cry.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't know if this has been in this thread already but here's how to clear the cache on a Nexus 7...



> Nexus 7 2012 users have been complaining about poor performance after the Android 5.0 Lollipop update and it looks like a fix could help to remedy the situation. We’ve passed the fix along several times in the past but we want to pass it along again. Here’s how to potentially fix performance issues on the Nexus 7 2012:
> 
> 
> Press and hold Power and Volume Down buttons simultaneously until you see something other than Google on the screen.
> ...


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 4, 2014)

emanymton said:


> It's more stuff in apps I was thinking of, there are some books and stuff but I could back then up. Thinking about I don't think there is anything I am too bothered about really. I think it needs doing, but now I am worrying it won't work and will screw it up altogether.


Any apps from the play store will automatically be installed when you sign in to Google. Most apps you sign in to like Skype or imdb will be fine. Games with non network play may be a problem.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been popped ....me likes !


----------



## renegadechicken (Dec 4, 2014)

Installing as we speak 5.0.1


----------



## emanymton (Dec 5, 2014)

tommers said:


> Don't know if this has been in this thread already but here's how to clear the cache on a Nexus 7...


Just tried to this, 10-15 minuts? Mine took about a second? Let's see if it helps, I am doubtfully though.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah there are a few games where I guess I will lose all my progress, plus all by Internet favourites. 
I will see how it goes after trying the cache cleaning. But since it was so quick I don't think that was my issue.


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Just tried to this, 10-15 minuts? Mine took about a second? Let's see if it helps, I am doubtfully though.



It was quick for me too but does seem to have made things smoother.  Unless I'm just imagining it. It does seem much quicker though.


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2014)

Gave up trying to get my 2012 Nexus 7 to work again and bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab S. 
Shiny and fast


----------



## Tankus (Dec 5, 2014)

Faster here too


----------



## Chz (Dec 5, 2014)

I've found one more thing, other than the calendar, that I don't like.

If I open GMail and then dictate a message, it works fine. Or as fine as voice-to-text can on a phone. (which is surprisingly well!)

If I use voice commands to email someone, it opens some weird sort of mini-GMail card and dictation fucks up big time. Like it will only do one sentence and then erase it if I dare to add another one. 

Strange one, that.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 6, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Yeah there are a few games where I guess I will lose all my progress, plus all by Internet favourites.
> I will see how it goes after trying the cache cleaning. But since it was so quick I don't think that was my issue.


Your internet favourites will be restored if you are signed in to Google.

My tablet is now on 5.0.1 and seems fine


----------



## dweller (Dec 6, 2014)

quite a nice video on development of android up to lollipop
 they did get one thing wrong though, the t-mobile G1 didn't initially come with Cupcake installed.
http://www.theverge.com/video/2014/12/5/7339411/a-brief-history-of-android


----------



## dweller (Dec 9, 2014)

I installed cyanogenmod 12 5.0 lollipop on my Moto G 4G last night and it is wonderfully smooth.
Apps do seem to start faster and I've got rid of a lot of the bloat from motorola and google so more space on the internal storage. 
Also I can still put part of the apps on sd card which is a relief. 
There are a few bugs to work out on this unofficial version and I don't love the whole new lollipop notification or app swapper thingy, but overall it is nice and I'll get used to those things.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2014)

dweller said:


> quite a nice video on development of android up to lollipop
> they did get one thing wrong though, the t-mobile G1 didn't initially come with Cupcake installed.
> http://www.theverge.com/video/2014/12/5/7339411/a-brief-history-of-android


They made a kit kat bar in the shape of an Android? Now that's something I could have gone for.


----------



## Chz (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, and Skype doesn't work. But I blame Skype for that, not Google.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 9, 2014)

tommers said:


> It was quick for me too but does seem to have made things smoother.  Unless I'm just imagining it. It does seem much quicker though.


I haven't used it much the last few days, but it does seem a little better. No really any faster but fewer crashes and random shut downs, than before.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2014)

My blank screen problem (ie. bottom navigation buttons not working properly) seems to have resolved itself.  Not sure what I did to make it work though


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

It's available now for my Nexus 7 2nd generation tablet. Worth it? Have they ironed out the bugs yet?


----------



## Tankus (Dec 10, 2014)

No bugs here on my 2nd gen ......if anything .....runs better

Went straight to 5.0.1 though .!


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah it's the 5.0.1 update that's available.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2014)

How strange. Went to download my OTA update and it's gone.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 12, 2014)

I just installed it yesterday on my HTC one.it is very nice and smooth. Appears faster to me so far


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 15, 2014)

kropotkin said:


> I just installed it yesterday on my HTC one.it is very nice and smooth. Appears faster to me so far


Same on my LG g3, phone seems less laggy so far and it's a bit more polished


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 15, 2014)

Battery life appears slightly worse


----------



## MBV (Dec 17, 2014)

Just getting 5.0.1 on my N5


----------



## Libertad (Dec 26, 2014)

Subscribes


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2014)

I did a factory reset on my nexus and things have been much,  much better since.   Only problem is that game progress etc seems to be stored on your device,  not with Google,  so I lost everything.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 26, 2014)

I have sneaky get around the problem by upgrading my phone to a note 4.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 31, 2014)

This has completely fucked my nexus 5.  The whole thing crashes about 3 times a day, the camera app often crashes, its laggy everywhere. The battery save mode reduces performance so much as to be practically useless. I have to run it at lowest brightness to get anything over about 6 hours if light use before the battery drains completely.
Yesterday I spent a couple of hours on the eBay app and it used 80% of the battery.
Absolute crap.


----------



## mack (Dec 31, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> This has completely fucked my nexus 5.  The whole thing crashes about 3 times a day, the camera app often crashes, its laggy everywhere. The battery save mode reduces performance so much as to be practically useless. I have to run it at lowest brightness to get anything over about 6 hours if light use before the battery drains completely.
> Yesterday I spent a couple of hours on the eBay app and it used 80% of the battery.
> Absolute crap.



Might be worth doing a factory reset - then upgrading - then adding apps a few at a time.

IME it always been apps that have caused battery drain - even ones that have been on my phone for ages - a bad update to an app can cause issues.

My N5 has been running smoothly with great battery life since 4.4.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 31, 2014)

Battery monitor says biggest power draw is the screen. Even on lowest brightness and it still draws a lot of power when it's off which seems a little odd to me.  You're right though a factory reset seems on the cards.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 31, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> This has completely fucked my nexus 5.  The whole thing crashes about 3 times a day, the camera app often crashes, its laggy everywhere. The battery save mode reduces performance so much as to be practically useless. I have to run it at lowest brightness to get anything over about 6 hours if light use before the battery drains completely.
> Yesterday I spent a couple of hours on the eBay app and it used 80% of the battery.
> Absolute crap.



Same for my 7 so much so its taken me 5 minutes to post this. Fucking utter bag of shite. No battery issues mind, but everything else is fucking awful. Factory reset it is then right? What a load of cock.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2014)

That worked for me.  Might just be that I haven't put back all the apps I had before but it's working fine now.


----------



## contadino (Jan 2, 2015)

Battery management was totally fucked on my Nexus after upgrade and factory reset. Slow to charge and fast to drain. I put du battery saver on it and everything is good again.


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2015)

Galaxy Note 3 lollipop has been leaked and available for installation.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

This sorts out the volume 'problem':

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.gomobile.lollipopvolumebutton


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 8, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Same for my 7 so much so its taken me 5 minutes to post this. Fucking utter bag of shite. No battery issues mind, but everything else is fucking awful. Factory reset it is then right? What a load of cock.


Nope you need to do a firmware downgrade as a factory reset wont help.

I had to put 4.4.4 back on my mum's 2012 nexus 7. You also sort of need to have a machine setup for android development to do it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 9, 2015)

WWWeed said:


> Nope you need to do a firmware downgrade as a factory reset wont help.



Factory reset worked for me


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2015)

My nexus4 is running through its battery like no tomorrow  this update is crap.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2015)

aqua said:


> My nexus4 is running through its battery like no tomorrow  this update is crap.


Have you looked in setting to see what's eating up the battery? I'd go for a factory reset if it's nothing obvious.


----------



## mack (Jan 9, 2015)

aqua said:


> My nexus4 is running through its battery like no tomorrow  this update is crap.



Install this app for a more detailed look at whats eating your battery..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.asksven.betterbatterystats&hl=en

like Ed says do a factory reset - install the updates then add the apps you use daily.

Could always be the battery itself has had enough.


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Have you looked in setting to see what's eating up the battery? I'd go for a factory reset if it's nothing obvious.


Just general use tbh. If I use it to browse the battery literally just fucks off. I only use my phone for email, here and facebook with a little bit of other bits. It's the browsing that cains it. I went from 10% battery to switched off in 10mins this week. Just shit. It never used to be like this and nothing new has been installed.


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2015)

mack said:


> Install this app for a more detailed look at whats eating your battery..
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.asksven.betterbatterystats&hl=en
> 
> ...


Tis downloading now. Will do a reset because it's just a joke now. The battery can't be dead though surely?? It's not even 2 years old!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the design of Lollipop but the FUCKING battery drain is getting old.  If I do a factory reset do I have to reinstall everything?  <sigh>


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> I love the design of Lollipop but the FUCKING battery drain is getting old.  If I do a factory reset do I have to reinstall everything?  <sigh>


No, most things should re-install themselves. A factory reset is you telling your phone to roll-back its state to the one it was when it just left the factory. It doesn't affect your Google account, which knows which apps you've installed.

Once you log back in again after the factory reset, it will check your Google account and re-install all the apps that you had before.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

I like that advice.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> I like that advice.


Make sure that restore apps is enabled in settings -> backup & restore

It is enabled by default, I think, but it's worth checking


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

Erasing all now......


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh, well. I hope it was ticked


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

"Fez909 said it would all be OK"...........


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not holding you responsible btw, I've been thinking I need to do this for a while.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> "Fez909 said it would all be OK"...........


Oh, fuck. Please don't do this. I was just about to go to bed and now I'm going to have to stay up to make sure I haven't ruined your phone 

It _will _be OK 

(please let me know if it's OK  )


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

<hollow laugh>


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

Some music while we wait...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> Some music while we wait...


You could try Fishco? That also doesn't work


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah, now the baby has woken up.  Go to bed Fez, I will report tomorrow.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> Ah, now the baby has woken up.  Go to bed Fez, I will report tomorrow.


#i'vd just opened another beer. it's all good.

report back please


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

Restoring......


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like everything is back as it should be.  Rest easy my friend, you have done well.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2015)

All restored, will report back on battery life.  Thanks to Fez909 !!


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2015)

I got 5.0.2 the other day for this nexus and now this baby is smoother than Luther Vandross.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 12, 2015)

Got update for 5.0.2 on my N7 2012 (wifi). It appears to have improved performance from the shit that 5.0 brought with it.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 12, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Got update for 5.0.2 on my N7 2012 (wifi). It appears to have improved performance from the shit that 5.0 brought with it.



Is it useable? Our nexus 7 2012 has been sat gathering dust for months as using it was a frustrating experience with apps constantly hanging. I might completely wipe it and install this.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 12, 2015)

Mapped said:


> Is it useable? Our nexus 7 2012 has been sat gathering dust for months as using it was a frustrating experience with apps constantly hanging. I might completely wipe it and install this.



It is usable again.


----------



## dervish (Jan 14, 2015)

That's good news. I think I'll try it on wiskeys later then.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 20, 2015)

5.02 tonight....took 20 min to install


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 21, 2015)

Got 5.02 on my Nexus 7 last night. Seems OK so far.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2015)

5.0 was a disaster turned my 2012 Nexus 7 into a slow moving brick, 5.02 fixed a lot of things and runs much more smoothly most of the time.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 4, 2015)

I have finally received the Lollipop upgrade for my Samsung 5. So far the only visible change is the change of the background on the Settings menu from black to white. So far so good.


----------



## thriller (Feb 4, 2015)

nothing yet for note 3


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 5, 2015)

Since installing Lollipop on my Sangsung 5 I have started to encounter problems with Tvcatchup. Sometimes i get only the sound and no pictures and at other times I get the pictures and sound of the adverts but the programme itself gives me a blank screen. I don't know if this is connected with Lollipop or is just to do with Catchuptv having their own problems.

Does anyone have experience of this?

I notice that DS Batterysaver no longer appears in the notifications bar but it seems to be working normally


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 7, 2015)

Got android 5.01 on my HTC One M8 last night. Not much difference except the notifications bar and it seems a tad slower to turn settings like GPS on and off.


----------



## madamv (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Blagsta.  I keep getting no keyboard pop up.  Then suddenly it returns.   

Also bit annoying one can't remove all Windows with one 'x' like before....


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 8, 2015)

Have they created an image for generic a23 chipset tablets yet?


----------



## dervish (Feb 11, 2015)

5.0.2 seems to be pretty good on wiskeys nexus. It's quick enough and I haven't found any major bugs so far. Changing between users still takes an eternity though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 11, 2015)

Since the upgrade I now find that if I put a smiley into a post, it jumps to the beginning of the post instead of staying at the end.  (this post is on my laptop) I use Swiftkey on my Android - there must be an incompatibility. I don't want to give up on Swiftkey so I will wait to see if it gets sorted.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Just installed the update to my S5.... erm, why can't I put my phone on Silent mode anymore?


----------



## madamv (Feb 11, 2015)

A pal of mine can't get a ringtone on his s5 either.

My keyboard error seems to have righted itself.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 13, 2015)

I had a  weird few minutes this morning. I got a call but couldn't answer it because the screen jumped to quick access and wouldn't budge from it whatever I pressed. 

Later it worked, I hope it was just a bit of grease on the screen making it unresponsive and not a bug in Lollipop.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 14, 2015)

My S5 keeps on trying to push the update on me.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 16, 2015)

My S5 has become slower. Noticeably so too. Also battery life drains quicker too. Ive done all the usual stuff and now the only thing left is a factory reset. Other than that Lollipop is a lot nicer IMO


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 16, 2015)

Grandma Death said:


> My S5 has become slower. Noticeably so too. Also battery life drains quicker too. Ive done all the usual stuff and now the only thing left is a factory reset. Other than that Lollipop is a lot nicer IMO


Well worth doing a factory reset, should speed everything up.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 17, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> Well worth doing a factory reset, should speed everything up.



Until it slows back down again.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a way to get kit kat back isn't there?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm on lollipop now. Seems OK so far.

Moto G2, 3 network


----------



## Tankus (Feb 20, 2015)

Battery runs down noticeably quicker and is slower to recharge


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2015)

Tankus said:


> Battery runs down noticeably quicker and is slower to recharge


Install DS battery saver. It will do what it says on the battery.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 20, 2015)

Well Ive completed a factory reset. It was a pain and took me a while to get everything back on but the phone now appears to be working much better-no lag at all


----------



## thriller (Feb 24, 2015)

Note 3 is meant to be getting lollipop now:

http://www.talkandroid.com/238285-samsung-starts-rolling-out-lollipop-update-for-note-3s-in-the-uk/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2015)

Everything about this new update is worse. It's made my phone so laggy and crashy that it's almost inoperable. And it looks shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone else had problems on their phone with the new update? my phone is now very slow indeed and apps keep crashing. I have a Moto G.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone else had problems on their phone with the new update? my phone is now very slow indeed and apps keep crashing. I have a Moto G.



I had a buggy, but not sluggish, week after my LG G3 updated to Lollipop. There followed two quick patches and it's been solid ever since. The G3 has a fair bit more oomph than a Moto G though, but there was def a problem with the original update. Moto are usually good with updates, dunno about your carrier.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Everything about this new update is worse. It's made my phone so laggy and crashy that it's almost inoperable. And it looks shit.


People say a factory reset helps. Its quick and easy to do. But it wipes your phone...
You'll need to set up all your apps and stuff again. And you'll lose your Candy Crush score.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

I am still waiting for Lollipop on my new Sony phone.
Lazy Sony.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got 5.1 on le nexus 6.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> People say a factory reset helps. Its quick and easy to do. But it wipes your phone...
> You'll need to set up all your apps and stuff again. And you'll lose your Candy Crush score.


fuck that (not candy crush).


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> fuck that (not candy crush).


Thats what I said, too. My Nexus4 turned to shit with Lollipop.
So I bought a new phone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2015)

i might just get a new one later on too, actually.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2015)

so my moto g updated to lollipop and i can't get mobile data working!! 
have googled and read links, tried all sorts and still not having it

anyone managed to sort this please?
thanks


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2015)

sorted! take sim card out and put back in!


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 21, 2015)

Just got the 5.0.2 Lollipop update on my HTC One M7. Seems fine so far, only been installed for a couple of hours mind.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2015)

My S4 is updating to it now - 1GB update


----------



## Idaho (Mar 22, 2015)

My s5 has so much bloatware on it that it can't run the update. Going to root and rom in the next few weeks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2015)

Can anyone help.  All of a sudden (or it may be since last update), my phone is staying in "Priority" mode for interruptions.  I have to manually switch it back on to "All" every morning and am missing phone calls when I forget to do this.

Can't figure out why it's happening


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2015)

Settings > sound and notification > interruptions

You should find whatever is going on in there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2015)

Fuck this shitty update. Nothing works properly any more. Is it possible to go back to the old one?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2015)

Wasn't this billed as the best Android update ever?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wasn't this billed as the best Android update ever?


It was, now i know how iOS users feel..


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 5, 2015)

It seems to have fucked aqua's Nexus 4. Constantly losing data connection.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Settings > sound and notification > interruptions
> 
> You should find whatever is going on in there.



Priority settings should only be between 10.00pm and 7.00am, but it's not switching back to normal after 7.00am.

Another problem is it keeps disconnecting from my home network and switching on to 3G which is annoying as it'll be using data without me realising unless I notice the 3G


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It seems to have fucked aqua's Nexus 4. Constantly losing data connection.



Nexus 4 is what I have


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It seems to have fucked aqua's Nexus 4. Constantly losing data connection.


if u mean mobile data then take the sim in and out, took a couple of goes but this has sorted it on my moto g


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

Its a good update. (I like it).

But it shouldn't be on the Nexus 4. The phone can't handle it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck this shitty update. Nothing works properly any more. Is it possible to go back to the old one?


Not without a load of dicking about


----------



## cesare (Apr 5, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Its a good update. (I like it).
> 
> But it shouldn't be on the Nexus 4. The phone can't handle it.


Mine's OK. But it doesn't have many apps on it and I don't use it for watching videos etc


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

cesare said:


> Mine's OK. But it doesn't have many apps on it and I don't use it for watching videos etc


My battery hated it. And things kept turning off when I was using them.
It is a fairly old phone though, I guess.


----------



## cesare (Apr 5, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> My battery hated it. And things kept turning off when I was using them.
> It is a fairly old phone though, I guess.


Every so often I have to turn it off and turn it on again, last week for some reason I had a problem receiving calls (I've done the interruptions in the settings now though, thanks to those on this thread) but turning off/on again sorted it. It doesn't play up a lot though. I think it's a couple of years old so not old, well not old for me


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

cesare said:


> Every so often I have to turn it off and turn it on again, last week for some reason I had a problem receiving calls (I've done the interruptions in the settings now though, thanks to those on this thread) but turning off/on again sorted it. It doesn't play up a lot though. I think it's a couple of years old so not old, well not old for me


Your phone loves you more than mine did. 
But you probably treated it better than I did mine. I wouldn't be surprised if mine wanted me to go on Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## cesare (Apr 5, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Your phone loves you more than mine did.
> But you probably treated it better than I did mine. I wouldn't be surprised if mine wanted me to go on Jeremy Kyle.



Yeah I'm fairly easy going on my phone, I got given it after I dropped my last one. They're so bloody expensive!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

cesare said:


> Yeah I'm fairly easy going on my phone, I got given it after I dropped my last one. They're so bloody expensive!


They are... I replaced mine with one thats mean to be waterproof. I've cracked the back of it already, though.

I need to learn to be less of an oaf


----------



## cesare (Apr 5, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> They are... I replaced mine with one thats mean to be waterproof. I've cracked the back of it already, though.
> 
> I need to learn to be less of an oaf


Those protective things that go around the outside edges but don't actually cover them, look as though they'd be quite handy but I don't know what they're called.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> if u mean mobile data then take the sim in and out, took a couple of goes but this has sorted it on my moto g



Maybe I'll try that.

What has occurred to me is that the disconnection from my home wi-fi may have only been occurring since I got back from Ireland recently, whereas the priority interruptions one has been happening longer.  I'd read some people had fixed wi-fi problems by turning airplane mode on and off again, so have tried that.  It's only day 1 though, so I'll see if that's sorted that particular problem

eta:  Actually, I won't bother trying to remove the battery as the case is a bastard to get off


----------



## dervish (Apr 16, 2015)

Just got the update on my Z2 this morning. The interface is so much nicer, everything feels quicker and the X-reality thing that Sony do with their screens seems to work now, it definitely seems brighter and more colourful. It stopped Wifi Fixer working so my wifi was constantly disconnecting, but after running it again it seems to be working again now. Can't comment on the battery life but I've just taken it off charge and will see how long it lasts.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've got it on my Z3. Everything is super slick but the extra-fiddly volume/notification controls are annoying the fuck out of me and the battery life seems down but that may settle down later I guess...


----------



## 2hats (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> the extra-fiddly volume/notification controls are annoying the fuck out of me



Notifications (of various sorts) seem to be an ill thought out mess in Lollipop.

Unless I'm missing something buried in the configuration options (quite possible given how badly 'settings' is laid out) it appears they have gone and crippled the call blocking mode. Instead of sending unwanted calls (eg not in contacts) straight to voicemail (or just rejecting outright) Lollipop only appears to offer an option to mute the call ringer (which means the call still comes through and you could answer it by accident and/or are distracted by it visually).

The message notifications on the lock screen are similarly annoying with notifications popping up for everything on the status bar rather than selectively (why do I need to be advised I'm trying to 'block' stuff all the time - a simple icon in the status bar is more than sufficient, etc). For 'private' notifications an icon at the top of the screen should suffice, not a pointlessly blank notification message box (which clearly only serves any purpose if you are going to fill it with message content). Indeed why no distinction between notifications with personal content (eg SMS, WhatsApp or the like) which one might want to keep private on the lock screen and otherwise more general information already in the public domain (eg public tweets, other freely available data feeds) where the message content could be displayed. It would be helpful to flag such a distinction between various apps (if I disable the lock screen messages I now get no notifications at all at the top of the display so have to unlock the phone to find out; I have the phone muted or at a low volume setting most of the time). Makes me wonder if the people pushing these things out ever use them themselves and give any thought to their utility.

And still no indication of the time of the next set alarm on the lock screen.

I can't quite work out why useful features are removed in subsequent major releases (as oppose to being retained as options the user has to re-enable at the very least).

4/10.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

I've worked out how to use it and it sort of works apart from the fact that when it's totally muted I get no LED notifications.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2015)

lollipop licks my arse!


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> lollipop licks my arse!



That's quite an app you've got there.


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2015)

In Soviet Britain lollipop lick you


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2015)

Is it worth it seeing I use Nova Launcher to hide Touch Wiz on my Samsung and wants another Gig?


----------



## likesfish (May 10, 2015)

Its fucked my nexus 7 
 Wouldn't run hasn't let reformat tablets totally borked thanks for that wankers Asus are on my list cunts


----------



## editor (May 10, 2015)

I love it


----------



## 2hats (May 11, 2015)

Seems others have noticed the spectacularly bad notification implementation in Lollipop on the Note 4; the 'do not disturb' mode is pretty much useless in Lollipop (I found it useful in previous releases for blocking unsolicited calls/texts).

Now the most practical solution appears to be to set the default ring/message tones to silent and then set tones for your individual contacts that you want to hear from (or create a 'people you actually want to hear from' group and set the tones for that). Most of the third party call blocking apps seem to drop any on-going calls (and all have mixed reviews).


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 23, 2015)

I hate it. I had a note 1 and the OS on that was really different (may have been Jellybean) It's just not intuitive at all. For instance, it took me about a month to figure out where the GPS settings were for Google maps etc. Even when you find them it's not obvious, so you forget.  So I spent a month getting totally lost in cities I don't know!
My brother (who works in telecoms app development) reckons it wasn't ready for release. I think the do not disturb 'function' (if you can call it that) is shit
It's taken me three months to start to get used to it and that's astounding for me, I'm not a numpty when it comes to tech.
My mum (who has never had a smartphone before) wanted the same phone as me (I've got a Moto G - I'm sick of forking out ££££ for smartphones).  She's used to IOS as she has an ipad. After speaking to my brother, I leant it to her, what a distaster - it came back doing weird shit with many apps deleted.  I could see, from the way she was stabbing at the screen that what she was expecting it to do, it clearly wouldn't.  My brother has given her an iphone 5 , he's acquired tons of the damn things because of his job.
Course I'll stick with  the phone as it was a bargain and is a good phone, but I don't like Lollipop.
Another thing: on the train home somehow the flashlight switched on but I had no idea where to find it. Had to reboot the phone then google where the thing was. The Os feels to me like rummaging to find something in a drawer stuffed full of random crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

Maps, Chrome, music player apps, Facebook and loads of other apps just keep freezing/crashing on it. I had to remove Facebook manager cos I got constant notifications that it wasn't working. What a piece of shit. It has ruined my phone.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 25, 2015)

I'm holding off until 5.1 gets to the s5, key APIs are decoupled from Android version anyways...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2015)

I have finally solved my "priority notifications" problem and it was down to 1 of 4 apps.  I now no longer have priority interruptions turning on at 10.00pm (and having to manually select "all" even after 7.00am when it should switch off).  Furthermore, my home wi-fi connection now stays on (it kept switching to 3G before).

It's only taken months and months to sort it


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 18, 2015)

It's made my moto g quite sluggish. I did the boot to recovery clear cache thing and cleared a load of space by deleting apps which helped a bit but its still not the phone it was. Thinking of a reset and starting again...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2015)

It's made my Note 4 have lots of moments of sluggish, including the lock screen. Which is shit really.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 18, 2015)

Did a factory reset. Have been quite strict about what I reinstall on the phone. I don't need four different social network apps I never use.... 

so far so good, feels slicker but time will tell if I need to go back to 4.4


----------



## Tankus (Jul 18, 2015)

It does feel faster.....so does the battery discharge.....but also charging


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 19, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> Did a factory reset. Have been quite strict about what I reinstall on the phone. I don't need four different social network apps I never use....
> 
> so far so good, feels slicker but time will tell if I need to go back to 4.4


First factory reset made the phone crash the WiFi every time it connected. Spent hours fiddling with settings and WiFi channels but gave up and did another one which solved that random problem. 

Now its working really well again and I feel like I've got a new phone


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2015)

Bollocks - wish I'd read this thread before clicking  'Yes, I'm in' on the Lollipop upgrade that came my way earlier today.

It has turned my useful and quick Moto E into a right fucking pain to use.  I would prefer to go back to the version of Android that was on it before the update (4.4.4 I think).  Is this possible without a truckload of pain?

The most useful widget has disappeared, the OS must be massive in comparison to what was on there before as I now get 'short of space' message every time I try and update an app. I've had to lose quite a few apps to make space and still seem to have cock all space left.  I have approx .5gig free before the update - under 150mb now, with fewer apps on the device.  Turning on/off mobile data now takes about 5 screen presses whereas before it was 1 - but that app won't work in Lollipop for some reason.

Absolute shite so far.  Don't care if it looks nice if it doesn't function.  (it looks meh imho)

So, Android rollback - how much pain and is it possible? I assume a factory reset will just bring it back to Lollipop with no apps installed?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2015)

My phone can or want take screenshot. Have YouTube what buttons to press still don't work.

Phone has been rooted.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 28, 2015)

Which phone is it dlx1?

Google says this for Android phones:

"*Press the Power button and Volume down key at the same time.*

Press the Power button and Volume down key at the same time.
Remember to hold them until you hear a click or a screenshot sound."


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Throbbing Angel 
I looked at video I pressed them buttions but no screenshot.
Ta



> Got my phone came in five days from China
> elephone P8000 nicer then my Galaxy S3
> 
> Big screen fast too 3gb ram and 4g
> ...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 28, 2015)

dlx1 Hmm, I just watched a couple of vids too on youtube - those buttons should work.

You could try a screenshot app, there are lots of them about. I don't use one so can't recommend any.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bollocks - wish I'd read this thread before clicking  'Yes, I'm in' on the Lollipop upgrade that came my way earlier today.
> 
> It has turned my useful and quick Moto E into a right fucking pain to use.  I would prefer to go back to the version of Android that was on it before the update (4.4.4 I think).  Is this possible without a truckload of pain?
> 
> ...



Double Bollocks - can someone answer me this, please...

Upgraded to Lollipop on a Moto E from 4.4.x
Now I can't get my favoured podcast app to save podcasts onto the SD card
Lollipop states something about only saving to where the app resides
Yet the app doesn't have the 'Move to SD card' button (greyed out) under app info

Does this mean I can't now do anything except save to the phone?

#AmFeckingLoathingLollipopAtTheMoment


----------



## dervish (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, IIRC Lollypop doesn't allow access to the sd card for any unapproved (ie not google) apps. 

It's shit, but all in the name of security. I think marshmallow improves this dramatically and actually allows you to combine the sd card with your internal storage.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 6, 2015)

Just been unexpectedly marshmallowed

Got a " do not disturb " thingy in the settings swipe .....and "cast "....seems about it ?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2015)

dervish said:


> Yeah, IIRC Lollypop doesn't allow access to the sd card for any unapproved (ie not google) apps.   *It's shit*, but all in the name of security. I think marshmallow improves this dramatically and actually allows you to combine the sd card with your internal storage.



Aye it is.  The main problems for me are that I now can't download *any* podcasts as the Moto E ponly has 4gb of internal storage to start off with.  After lollipop is installed and the preinstalled apps update over the next few hours, you're left with next to bugger all space to use.


----------



## MBV (Nov 7, 2015)

One thing MM doesn't do is close the music app when headphones are removed as Lolipop did. Has anyone found a workaround?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Aye it is.  The main problems for me are that I now can't download *any* podcasts as the Moto E ponly has 4gb of internal storage to start off with.  After lollipop is installed and the preinstalled apps update over the next few hours, you're left with next to bugger all space to use.



Have disabled a load of preinstalled apps and now have a whopping 450mb free on the internal storage 
The device really isn't suitable for Lollipop - I have no idea why it'd be offered on the device - it has hobbled it.

Seems the 2015 LTE version of the phone has more or less been abandoned at 5.1 which is causing a furore as the handset is less than a year old and won't get MM.  I assume this means that mine won't either, which is a shame as I was hopeful the next OS update might have put this shite to bed.

New phone it is then


----------



## Mojofilter (Nov 8, 2015)

Tankus said:


> Just been unexpectedly marshmallowed
> 
> Got a " do not disturb " thingy in the settings swipe .....and "cast "....seems about it ?


The Doze feature will probably quite significantly improve your battery life.


----------



## Mojofilter (Nov 8, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> The device really isn't suitable for Lollipop - I have no idea why it'd be offered on the device - it has hobbled it.
> 
> ...
> 
> New phone it is then



I think that's your answer...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> I think that's your answer...



It is, but I am fucking annoyed about it


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking at a new phone it has Android 4.4.2 KitKat if I get and click on update will it update to Lollipop?

Thanks


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 18, 2015)

Depends on the phone I think


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 24, 2015)

I got a S5 Mini then took it back after one day.

Not got a S6.


----------

